# Boot life



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

How many days are you getting out of your boots? Is it normal for them to pack out completely after 45 days? 60 days? 180 days? My Burton Rulers softened up and packed out incredibly quick and not to mention were too large. My K2 Maysis have had close to 40 days this season and am starting to get a tiny bit of heel lift (boot also too large, but I urgently needed boots at the slopes and they were able to make adjustments). I definitely plan on buying the right size boots next time I get boots, but I'm not sure when to call it quits on the current pair. The Maysis are definitely still rideable and do great in powder. I only lose confidence when I'm going down steeper terrain.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's no definitive lifespan. But typically 60 to 80 days depending on the boot and the rider. Buy shit that fits. If you're getting heel lift it's time to put some J bars in there and suck up the volume. We do have a whole boot fit series going over this.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

BurtonAvenger said:


> There's no definitive lifespan. But typically 60 to 80 days depending on the boot and the rider. Buy shit that fits. If you're getting heel lift it's time to put some J bars in there and suck up the volume. We do have a whole boot fit series going over this.


Yea unfortunately we put in heel wedges and x-bars in right away when I first bought the boots. None of the stores carried any wide boots  I thought they would be more stocked, but every store I talked to said they sell out like instantly. Lesson learned.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Yea unfortunately we put in heel wedges and x-bars in right away when I first bought the boots. ... Lesson learned.


Yea, this tells you the boots perhaps too big to begin with. And when you get your size, model and brand dialed...then you go to the core store and order your boots in *July*.

There's all kinds of things to do...the easiest to try, would be to put some foam on the outside of the liner's tongue...to help keep the foot/heel pushed back in to the pocket.

Ime, as long as the shell is holding together and the liner is not falling apart, you can do many things to the liners and inside the shell....My current liners are on season 5 and going on the second pair of shells (the old shells still work, but I don't trust them to not blow up during the day)...because they fit like slippers, even though they are packed out, but from all the mods over the years they have excellent heel hold. 

As for boots softening up, just get some tongue stiffeners.

Have been recently working on getting my hardboots shell/liners dialed...so far 2 trips to the boot fitters, 3 major mods and about 6 hours of actual home tweaking time. They are getting close...Rode so far for 5 days, probably 1-2 more test/adjust days of resort riding and it will be slipper status. And after the first heat fit with the boot fitter...btw they were feeling like slippers in the shop


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Unfortunately no core stores in the cornfields of the Midwest. My plan is to get 7.5 K2 Maysis/Thraxis or Salomon Synapse Wides.

Is foam on the outside of the liner's tongue going to increase instep pressure? Or is it only going to go on the shin?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

the foam goes on the shin area of the upper tongue, not the ankle crease or instep area


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Unfortunately no core stores in the cornfields of the Midwest. My plan is to get 7.5 K2 Maysis/Thraxis or Salomon Synapse Wides.
> 
> Is foam on the outside of the liner's tongue going to increase instep pressure? Or is it only going to go on the shin?


You wear a 7.5?
I have the boots you want dude.

I've bought about 4 pairs of stiff boots each year last couple years.
All of which have sucked.

So I finally got around to fixing my FLOW Hylites.
They have more than 200 days on em & they're still stiffer than all the new boots I've bought..

Mine are 9.5's
A while ago I found a pair of 7.5's way too small for me.
But they're such awesome boots I bought em just so I could hook someone up with deadly boots.

I guarantee you will fall in love with them.


TT


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

timmytard said:


> You wear a 7.5?
> I have the boots you want dude.
> 
> I've bought about 4 pairs of stiff boots each year last couple years.
> ...


I'll send you a DM! But the biggest problem for me is I need wide boots.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> the foam goes on the shin area of the upper tongue, not the ankle crease or instep area


Would you happen to have a photo of how long yours are? I just got some 1/8" foam and want to make some.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Would you happen to have a photo of how long yours are? I just got some 1/8" foam and want to make some.


link below....click on the pic link of the 1st post...see the pic on the 11th roll, on the left side. Just tape it in with some tape, then see how it fits/feels...you might need to move it, make it thicker, larger or smaller. Play around with the placement...the best would be to go and ride with it. Once you got it in the right place then glue/cover with tape.

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html

edit: also look and consider doing the wrap around butterfly or bottom half of a butterfly, also so try some 1/16" boot shims that go under your liner...or perhaps some higher volume after market insoles, e.g., ed vissure blue Soles which will suck up some volume since your boots are too big.

also read through the below thread for some ideas

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/back-country-travel/261147-hardboot-ride-downhill.html#post3356053


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> link below....click on the pic link of the 1st post...see the pic on the 11th roll, on the left side. Just tape it in with some tape, then see how it fits/feels...you might need to move it, make it thicker, larger or smaller. Play around with the placement...the best would be to go and ride with it. Once you got it in the right place then glue/cover with tape.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


Awesome thanks. 

Will be riding this weekend at a Chill foundation slalom race! So I need all the heel hold I can get. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

just edited my previous post


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> How many days are you getting out of your boots? Is it normal for them to pack out completely after 45 days? 60 days? 180 days? My Burton Rulers softened up and packed out incredibly quick and not to mention were too large. My K2 Maysis have had close to 40 days this season and am starting to get a tiny bit of heel lift (boot also too large, but I urgently needed boots at the slopes and they were able to make adjustments). I definitely plan on buying the right size boots next time I get boots, but I'm not sure when to call it quits on the current pair. The Maysis are definitely still rideable and do great in powder. I only lose confidence when I'm going down steeper terrain.


I blew out my maysis in about 10 days hard riding. The liner is too soft and packs out a ridiculous amount. Additionally by the time I was done with them I could fold them in half at the ankle. They are marketed as being much stiffer than they actually are. If you're throwing aggressive carves with them or really pushing some speed they're not the boot for you. Comfy in the shop painful everywhere else kinda boot. At least to me...currently trying to sell them on CL for $70 lol


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

^you could try getting some replacement intuition or remind liners...ocassionally you can find them for cheap because the seller bought the wrong size.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

interesting topic. 
I am on Flow Talons and they are pretty much blown-out after two seasons. I don't count my # of days, but probably averages 20-30 days in-bounds per season. I use a different set of boots for out-of-bounds in order to spread out the wear & tear. 

RE the Talons: I hope to be able to just replace the liners and still use the shells for next season. Wiredsport mentioned that there will be Intuition Liners available for them next season, so I will try to get those if I can find some.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

They only have size 12 / 12.5 liners on sale right now, but REMIND makes a great liner. ( Out of stock in other sizes until next season ) :frown:

I have had a set for three seasons now and they are just now getting tired. YMMV. I ride about 25 days a season.

Worth checking out as they are considerably cheaper than Intuitions.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> just edited my previous post


Thanks. I got heel wedges and butterfly wraps already. Might double up but will see how the tongue pad goes.


MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I blew out my maysis in about 10 days hard riding. The liner is too soft and packs out a ridiculous amount. Additionally by the time I was done with them I could fold them in half at the ankle. They are marketed as being much stiffer than they actually are. If you're throwing aggressive carves with them or really pushing some speed they're not the boot for you. Comfy in the shop painful everywhere else kinda boot. At least to me...currently trying to sell them on CL for $70 lol


Interesting. I came from Burton Rulers which are insanely soft. I'm still finding the Maysis noticeably stiffer than the Rulers. So Endo construction is just a gimmick?

I think I am going to get the Burton photons next season. Hope they are stiffer than the Maysis. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Oldman said:


> They only have size 12 / 12.5 liners on sale right now, but REMIND makes a great liner. ( Out of stock in other sizes until next season ) :frown:
> 
> I have had a set for three seasons now and they are just now getting tired. YMMV. I ride about 25 days a season.
> 
> Worth checking out as they are considerably cheaper than Intuitions.


Any clue if the Remind liners handle wider feet?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

You got small wide feet and want to go fast...hardboots. Ultimately due to my small feet and being unable to find boots that were small enough and stiff enough...and inspiration from @neni I took the plunge and could not be happier with the fit and performance both up and downhill. And just ordered a set if Sparks Dyno DH bindings so that I can easily rig up my solids for hardboots via one binding system.

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/back-country-travel/261147-hardboot-ride-downhill.html#post3356053


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

deagol said:


> interesting topic.
> I am on Flow Talons and they are pretty much blown-out after two seasons. I don't count my # of days, but probably averages 20-30 days in-bounds per season. I use a different set of boots for out-of-bounds in order to spread out the wear & tear.
> 
> RE the Talons: I hope to be able to just replace the liners and still use the shells for next season. Wiredsport mentioned that there will be Intuition Liners available for them next season, so I will try to get those if I can find some.


For the talons, ive been using them for 9 years or so, i have learned some tricks. After 20-30 days the liners are stretched. I use 5mm neoprene around the back of my ankle(between the liner and ankle strap attached outside the liner) as well as a slap across the top of my foot between the liner and shell(attached with gorilla tape). I also use some "custom" insoles like intuition, i have used the same insoles for like 6 years now, just swap into the new boots when i buy them. I get 100 days or more like this and im twice your size.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> You got small wide feet and want to go fast...hardboots. Ultimately due to my small feet and being unable to find boots that were small enough and stiff enough...and inspiration from @neni I took the plunge and could not be happier with the fit and performance both up and downhill. And just ordered a set if Sparks Dyno DH bindings so that I can easily rig up my solids for hardboots via one binding system.
> 
> https://www.snowboardingforum.com/back-country-travel/261147-hardboot-ride-downhill.html#post3356053


NO! Get that hardboot crap outta here. :x

I have thought about it for a carver set up. I just cant do it though.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Argo said:


> NO! Get that hardboot crap outta here. :x
> 
> I have thought about it for a carver set up. I just cant do it though.


I've seen the light...and its really light, fast and comfortable...ya'll are in the shade. 

Me thinks there is alot of room for the niche...combine the one binding system and the DynoDH...sell it for $250. 

A couple of upgrades to atomic backlands and go non carbon with the heat mouldable cuff and boot...boom...bro...let there be light!


----------

